# Mc at 13+4 on Monday I'm so lost!



## mas

Hiya all to think that I had reached the mark when it's safe to tell everybody and I did! Only to have to announce a week later that I was mc our baby! Had a he'll of a time in hospital water broke at 2am and before I knew it I was in labour losing so much blood that I collapsed 2ice eventually after theta tried to remove all products as they called it and 2 failed attempts I was rushed to theatre had an op and ended up having blood transfusions. Came out of hospital this morning and feel so weak and at a loss. 

People keep telling me mc is more common than u think. I went through it twice and on each occasion such comments never help cos it hurts just the same. Sorry for ranting I'm really confused I want answers as to why and what cud I have done to avoid this happening?????

Love to all


Mas


----------



## babesx3

So sorry for your loss:hugs:

you've been thru a terrible ordeal, and left feeling empty with questions why!!

I can't answer your questions sorry, are they doing investigations for u?

Take care XXX:hugs:


----------



## iloveblue

Hi
Just wanted to say sorry for your loss and thinking of you.
As you have been through this twice - will they do tests?
I don't think there is anything you could have done to stop it happening.


----------



## mas

Thanks for your replies, Can i ask for tests? how does it all work? they said they will investigate the product and let me know but probably they will not find out.

Mas


----------



## Leanne020807

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jox

So sorry for ur loss :-( :hugs: x


----------



## mas

thanks, wish I cud sleep at night seems i re-live the whole experience over and over again!


----------



## babesx3

:hugs:

thats only natural, its early days yet , be gentle on yourself....:hugs:

If sleeping becomes an issue perhaps talk to your doctor xxxxx


----------



## mas

Thanks! Good plan we shall see! Im impatient! :)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## poppy666

Mas im so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## babesx3

mas said:


> Thanks! Good plan we shall see! Im impatient! :)

hugs.... unfortunatley grief isn't one one those things u can hurry...:hugs:
It took me 7 weeks to get thru the crying everyday bit.... now i just cry a couple of times a week.... i still think about him everyday but the pain isn't as bad as the first weeks....:hugs:

Take care XXX


----------

